# New to Microskiff/S. Fl & Keys



## Tango (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey guys, 
Just found this site and figured I'd hop on board. We've recently purchased a little place in Key Largo and I wanted to look into a "little" project skiff. I'm not looking to dig out rotten wood or replace a transom, but I'm not afraid to tear it apart, re rig to what I want and paint it up. I figured it would be a cool project for my 13yo son and me. 
Looking for something under 18' that I can get up on the flats with and not get my brains beat out in a little chop. I know, I'm asking a lot there. If you have a lead on something like that, I'd be interested in doing some research. 
Thanks and tight lines.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

See if you can find a decent Maverick Master Angler. Good in chop and goes skinny enough


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Here's a '96 Master Angler I drive by almost every day. Looks to be in decent shape from the photos.

http://www.iboats.com/sites/boaters...34.html?listing_page=listing_sum_index_1.html


----------

